# Why do people ask for way above private party price on craigslist?



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Do people really buy these cars for so much? Why not just go to a dealer? I don't get it.

And when I ask for a lower price I get aggressive replies or am completely ignored. Can someone give me some tips for buying used cars on craigslist? Shouldn't it be much cheaper than buying from a dealership??


----------



## Uberfood (Aug 16, 2015)

People get attached to their cars and end up thinking that they are worth more than they really are. The listings that are actually a good deal get eaten up quick because of the traffic craigslist draws. 

So your best bet is to either keep checking every hour with cash in hand (cashier's check), or browse listings that are a few days old, where the seller is more willing to negotiate. I've also found that people are more likely to accept a lower offer after you've actually seen and test driven the car. You can justify an offer lower than their asking price if you can spot specific damage or wear and tear that wasn't mentioned in the ad.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

People who are selling their cars on craigslist are usually in need of cash and have a set amount that they need. Therefore that's the along price even if it didn't make sense.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

When I'm selling on Craigslist I respond to all texts/emails about price with a "you come look, then we talk deal"

Few come, most send one low ball text/ email....

You come look, then talk deal! Simple.

First one that shows up usually buys whatever I'm selling.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Umm... Sounds Russian, thats it.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Aharm said:


> Do people really buy these cars for so much? Why not just go to a dealer? I don't get it.
> 
> And when I ask for a lower price I get aggressive replies or am completely ignored. Can someone give me some tips for buying used cars on craigslist? Shouldn't it be much cheaper than buying from a dealership??


as a dealer I can tell you.. because book values are a guide.. Not a bible. Look up a 2002 Ford Focus on KBB... then on NADA.. there is over 1000 dollars in difference between the two. a clean 03 Focus with 100-120k on it will fetch 3500-4K on the lot around here.

Also, there is the CL inflation. EVERYONE dickers and I price in their dickering and cutting the price in half when I post on CL..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Craigslist is full of Salvage cars in Los Angeles, and by some miracle none have frame damage!

The last car I sold on CL was a never damaged 2011 Accord SE, it was just two years old at the time with just shy of 29,000 miles on it. I had it priced at $18,500.00 I remember a call I got from a car dealer in Orange County who called and said "So, you are asking $18,000 that means $12,000 cash, right?" I gave him silence for maybe 10 seconds then I asked him "does that ever work for you?" he was then quiet.... Another guy called after seeing my ad online while he was in the "booth" at an Oxnard ford dealer trying to buy a similar car for $19,000 with more miles on it... he took one look, no test drive and we agreed on $17,600 not half price, but a fair discount from the asking price nobody ever wants to pay....

Go see the car, Then talk deal.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Consult BBK. Print out all the 3 price ranges and show it to seller.

Get the PPI done at local dealer. PPI - Pre Purchase Inspection. If seller refuses PPI, then run a way.

If seller wants more money then street price, then move on to next seller.

Sentimental value has no value, unless its a rare collectible. You not buying a 1950s Ferrari.

2010 Camry Hybrid has no family or sentimental value. I dont care if oil changes were paid with gold bullion. Its a Camry.

Its a car, not a crown jewel. Its a plus if seller has all receipts, but its no reason to hijack the price. Ex rental cars also have record of oil changes and repairs.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I figure it's mostly just cluelessness. A lot of people don't realize you are better off buying from a dealer if the car and price are about the same. You get the benefit of a bunch of consumer protection laws buying from a dealer.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

As part owner of a dealership I can tell you why some insist on private party.. They think i am going to rip them off. That all used car dealers are shady.. I will admit, many in my industry give good reason for that, but my cars are inspected and most everything is fixed. If it's a safety item (lighting, brakes, tires, suspension, steering) it's fixed sold as a mechanics special with reason for it, or sent to the auction. Some things like minor rust, dents, or a glove box light that does not work we tend to ignore depending on age/value of the car


other dealers I have seen buy them with a laundry list of issues from a dealers wholesale lot, clean that list off the window and have a price tag on the car that afternoon.

it's also rare to find a private party selling a car just because they want to get rid of it. (there is a reason.. the PPI or right questions will get that reason out of them)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Craigslist is full of Salvage cars in Los Angeles, and by some miracle none have frame damage!
> 
> The last car I sold on CL was a never damaged 2011 Accord SE, it was just two years old at the time with just shy of 29,000 miles on it. I had it priced at $18,500.00 I remember a call I got from a car dealer in Orange County who called and said "So, you are asking $18,000 that means $12,000 cash, right?" I gave him silence for maybe 10 seconds then I asked him "does that ever work for you?" he was then quiet.... Another guy called after seeing my ad online while he was in the "booth" at an Oxnard ford dealer trying to buy a similar car for $19,000 with more miles on it... he took one look, no test drive and we agreed on $17,600 not half price, but a fair discount from the asking price nobody ever wants to pay....
> 
> Go see the car, Then talk deal.


Fun and games. I was selling a motorcycle once. A potential buyer asked how much.

- "$2,000" 
- "Uhh... do you have another price?"
- "Yeah. $2,500."


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Because haggling is so common in the used car market so if the buyer sets the price higher, there's a better chance that s/he could sell the car near his/her intended price.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Just send them a couple dick pics and they'll knock the price down. That's how Craigslist works.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i posted a car before for $12000
some one asked "whats the best price you'd sell it for"
I replied "$14,000"

best... to me.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I just listed this car (listed photos are with hood closed, this was the first one I found) 1992 Buick Lesabre, one owner, ice cold A/C everything works, 142K hardly a spot of rust for 1499...

First offer for the car was 100 bucks because it's old and junk. Welcome to Craigslist.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I have bought cars on CL, Ebay and Cars.com. I bought a Honda Accord out of California and had it shipped to Iowa. My son drove it until the wheels fell off then some. The last car I sold was via Craig's List. I was asking $2,500 for a beater Isuzu Rodeo. A young man came with his alleged baby son and his mother. He drove the Rodeo and offered me $2,000. I axed for $2,100 and he said all he had was $2,000 and he would have to see if his grandma would loan him the money. He just needed reliable transportation for him and his baby. He tugged at my heart so I sold him the Rodeo. So, if you go look at a CL car listing, take a baby. Take the car for a drive and ask the peep to hold the baby while you take a drive. Good luck.


----------

